
Corporate activism should be more than just a marketing gimmick - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/07/20/corporate-activism-should-be-more-than-just-a-marketing-gimmick/
======
smart_jackal
They do a whole lot more than just marketing gimmick, they just don't do it
publicly due to risk of backlash involved in activism (and businesses hate
risk!).

Now whether this "whole lot more" can be good, bad or ugly is an entirely
different story!

